# Lowest Miles?



## RipTheSix (Apr 26, 2006)

Kind of an odd question. But who here has the lowest miles on their GTO. I bought my 05 brand new with 83 miles on it and now I only have 9760 miles on it. Alot of my friends say this has to be a record, so can anyone beat me?


----------



## GTO Jimbo (Jan 1, 2010)

Daaaaamn. 

I thought my 04 was low with 23k.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

I'm sure a bunch of collectors have bought them up and just have them sitting as zero miles cars, nice though, why don't you drive it?


----------



## RipTheSix (Apr 26, 2006)

Basically I work 10- 7/8 when its nice out, 7 days a week at our family business. So it doesn't leave much time until fall when we slow down. Plus, Ive had it since I was 15 so its special to me. And being so young and having this and a 06 limited commander, I have some enemy's. I do not park the GTO ever, unless its for food or at a friends house where I can see it.


----------



## 6point0 goat (Aug 1, 2009)

RipTheSix said:


> Basically I work 10- 7/8 when its nice out, 7 days a week at our family business. So it doesn't leave much time until fall when we slow down. Plus, Ive had it since I was 15 so its special to me. And being so young and having this and a 06 limited commander, *I have some enemy's. I do not park the GTO ever, unless its for food or at a friends house where I can see it*.


for real dude?? damn that kinda blows haha i just past 10,500 yesterday so hahah im not too far off from u


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

There are a few 06s out there that I know of with sub 1000 miles.


----------



## Nate (Mar 17, 2010)

well i bought my 06 with 29k, put on 1k while driving it back from where i got it and i put on about 600 since then which was about 2 months ago


----------



## sleepindirty (Mar 31, 2010)

I was searching allot for my GTO last month and I found a 06 GTO that was supercharged and moded out. actually to moded out for me but it only had 2k miles on it. now im sure that was 1/4 mile at a time :lol:


----------



## 6point0 goat (Aug 1, 2009)

sleepindirty said:


> I was searching allot for my GTO last month and I found a 06 GTO that was supercharged and moded out. actually to moded out for me but it only had 2k miles on it. now im sure that was 1/4 mile at a time :lol:


yeah ive heard of people doin that their cars(moddin it while its BRAND new), and im sure thats not very good for the motor......


----------



## RJ_05GTO (Jul 6, 2008)

RipTheSix said:


> Kind of an odd question. But who here has the lowest miles on their GTO. I bought my 05 brand new with 83 miles on it and now I only have 9760 miles on it. Alot of my friends say this has to be a record, so can anyone beat me?


one of my coworkers inlaws just bought a 06 pbm 6 speed with only a few hundred miles on it for $25000. He bought it from a person who bought it and just didnt drive it. 
My 05 has 34600 miles on it. I bought it 2 years ago with 27800 miles on it so i really havnt put many miles on it.


----------



## Leahburk714 (Apr 22, 2010)

My 06 GTO has 11,232 miles so that is a record! I bought it with 8,000 miles.


----------



## MikeTheDiabetic (Mar 16, 2010)

RJ_05GTO said:


> one of my coworkers inlaws just bought a 06 pbm 6 speed with only a few hundred miles on it for $25000. He bought it from a person who bought it and just didnt drive it.
> My 05 has 34600 miles on it. I bought it 2 years ago with 27800 miles on it so i really havnt put many miles on it.


Was this in north new jersey? my boss just told me his neighbor just sold his 06 pbm for 25,000 and it onlt had 2,000 miles or so on it.


----------



## RJ_05GTO (Jul 6, 2008)

MikeTheDiabetic said:


> Was this in north new jersey? my boss just told me his neighbor just sold his 06 pbm for 25,000 and it onlt had 2,000 miles or so on it.


I think he is from Pennsylvania so its possible he bought it from New Jersey but i believe he said it had like 700 and some miles on it when he bought it. I didnt look at the odometer. He came down to NC to visit some of his family and one of my coworkers is his ex brother inlaw or something (they are still friends) and he drove it by my house to show it to me since i have a 05. It was basically a new car. I think he said it had around 1700ish miles on it when he was at my house. He said he was very happy with it. It was a great find!


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Mine is no record as I have about 39,500 on it after nearly 6 years but it's still special to me as I had to work more than 15 years to be able to afford it.


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

Mines not an 05 but i have an 06 with 5,006 miles. Had 767 when i bought it in Delaware and doubled that on the drive home.


----------



## canadianGTO (Aug 8, 2009)

I am up to 8300 miles on my '06.


----------



## Zags85 (Jan 26, 2009)

9700 on my 06


----------



## UdnUdnGTO (Jan 30, 2006)

Dang, my 05 is out of the running. 128,000 still going strong!


----------



## BlackJackByte (Aug 31, 2009)

UdnUdnGTO said:


> Dang, my 05 is out of the running. 128,000 still going strong!


Yeah, I'm curious what the highest on here is. But I don't wanna rob the thread. I have 32,664 and I bought it a year ago with 28,xxx.


----------



## gtomuscle (Dec 11, 2009)

My 06 has just hit 6000 miles


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

UdnUdnGTO said:


> Dang, my 05 is out of the running. 128,000 still going strong!


Thats the most I've seen so far.


----------



## msitter (Apr 8, 2009)

SRM, M6 bought new 10/06, 4600 miles never in rain, non smoker, old man owned.


----------



## heyman (Jan 15, 2010)

Got a friend with an 06, still under a grand, his business is at his residence, My 06 under 18K


----------



## nosam (Feb 20, 2005)

i have a 2004 with 10,200 miles, bought new in 2005 with 100 miles


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

msitter said:


> SRM, M6 bought new 10/06, 4600 miles never in rain, non smoker, old man owned.


How old?


----------



## 6liter (Apr 18, 2011)

06 with 4035 on it.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Lulz. I have 43,000+ on mine, bought it with 33,000. I can't see buying a car to leave it sit... I can think of 100 different things better to do with my money/space.


----------



## TxSoldier6.0 (Nov 4, 2008)

I dont know wether to be jealous or scream lol I wish my car had the low miles I'm seeing but on the other hand I like knowing I can handle my car I know it in and out I can feel if somethings not right I highly doubt these guys with low end miles know what this car is all about... 05 48k .....


----------



## TxSoldier6.0 (Nov 4, 2008)

svede1212 said:


> Mine is no record as I have about 39,500 on it after nearly 6 years but it's still special to me as I had to work more than 15 years to be able to afford it.


I thinks that's the best feeling lol If I got rich tommorow my goat would always be my favorite cuz I literally went to war for it l... I can't lie I kinda scoff at people that are rich and buy cars just to have but I guess that's hypocritical cause if I was rich id be buyin all kinds of goats lol


----------



## SWGOAT (Nov 9, 2010)

My GOAT is out of the running as well, 50, 535mi 05 IBM, however I believe to fully enjoy this car you need time behind the wheel. The car was made to be driven. I live in the Midwest and my car is stored over the winter, when spring arrives, I get as much time behind the wheel as possible. I feel sorry for those owners that do not put the time behind the wheel because they are missing so much.


----------



## TheDtrain (Apr 9, 2011)

04 18,529


----------



## 6liter (Apr 18, 2011)

just picked upthis GTO from one of my friends last week. also have a 97 cobra I drive when the weather gets nice Both awesome cars to drive in there own way


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

6liter said:


> just picked upthis GTO from one of my friends last week. also have a 97 cobra I drive when the weather gets nice Both awesome cars to drive in there own way


And that has _*what*_ to do with this already lame thread??


----------



## 6liter (Apr 18, 2011)

its about the miles on the gto with 4035 sorry you missed it.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

I'm not......maybe you should have incorprated it into the same post.....I simply asked a question; no need to get huffy....


----------



## nicayotte (Apr 4, 2011)

just got my 05 with 20k on it


----------



## LS2 MN6 (Jul 14, 2010)

Mine was 3.5 years old when I got it (It was purchased by the original owner in Jan of 2007) and only had 10,000 miles on it. It now has 21,050 9 months later.

Obviously I from the camp that says drive them (my Corvette has 23,000 miles on it and it turns 3 years old this week).


----------



## 6liter (Apr 18, 2011)

to HP11, sorry I came acrossed that way on the thread didn't intend to.


----------



## silent102 (Jan 22, 2011)

I was gonna keep mine low miles but then i started DDing the car, ya even in michigan.


----------



## 6liter (Apr 18, 2011)

*quote!!!!!!*



TxSoldier6.0 said:


> I dont know wether to be jealous or scream lol I wish my car had the low miles I'm seeing but on the other hand I like knowing I can handle my car I know it in and out I can feel if somethings not right I highly doubt these guys with low end miles know what this car is all about... 05 48k .....


 sorry to hear that.


----------



## GuatoLT1 (Jul 22, 2009)

Bought mine in july 09 with 5300 miles and now it has 15300. I drove it across country thats the only reason it has 15K on it.


----------



## searider (May 2, 2011)

Howzit, :seeya: new to the forum but thought this would be a good thread to say hi.......recently purchased my '04 GTO here on Oahu with under 7k mi..
Also wanted to say I purchased unlimited auto check for a month when I checked this car online so if you are looking at a GTO and need help let me know as I have about a couple weeks left. However keep in mind I am pretty busy but I am willing to help provided I have time and am not overwhelmed with request. aloha


----------

